# What is the most commonly used program....



## GameSoul (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been thinking of making some of my own sigs and avatars for a change and I want to find a good program with nice looking text. Anyone know where I would find any?


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 10, 2008)

Photoshop CS3

You can find it in your local computer software store


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 10, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS3
> 
> You can find it in your local computer software store



How about ARRRRR?


----------



## da_head (Oct 10, 2008)

GameSoulXIII said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course. quite easy to find...

google is ur friend


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

GameSoulXIII said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easily! Go now, now, NOOOW!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

Google is my best friend and is always there when i need him


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

torrents work the best


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS3
> 
> You can find it in your local computer software store



cs3 sux teh balls, use version 7.  older but much betterer (IMO)


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 10, 2008)

Either CS3, CS2, CS, or ver.7 have the same power to create massive effects. Quite enough to make a little siggy and avatars


----------



## Killermech (Oct 10, 2008)

I would recommend from CS2 and up. For the simple reason that you can preview the fonts directly from inside the program, which makes it alot less troublesome if you have lots of fonts.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 10, 2008)

If you don't fancy buying or pirating Photoshop, there's always Paint.net or GIMP, both of which are completely free. You can also find loads of plugins for various features and stuff if you don't like what it comes with by default.


----------

